

Five Tips for Technical Co-Founders - benworthen
http://www.sequoiacap.com/grove/posts/yfu7/five-tips-for-technical-co-founders

======
benworthen
Here's a piece from Inkling's CTO and co-founder about what he realized he
needed to focus on as the company grew. Recruiting and culture building turned
out to be most important.

